# Announcement



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Hello Board, 
In the past, I really haven’t been a presence on the message board. Most of the questions I get I have been receiving by e-mail. However, with the draft less than a month away my busy schedule has effected my time getting back to you. I am sure many of you will have questions, comments, or even complaints!! So starting next week I will be a regular on the board. I will even be putting together some draft chats for us all to meet at least once a week! If you guys have any suggestions just let me know by private message. As always take care and enjoy the upcoming draft!


Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout 
NBA Draft.net


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Mr. Mauer I think we really should just make a thread there everyone can ask you questions or make comments in. Then you don't have to go searching through posts for questions addressed to you.

That is my two cents.



And while I'm on that topic why do you guys have Perkins and Lang ranked so low. I can see why Perkins is but why Lang? Is it their athletic ability, is it their lack of offensive skills?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I am stickying this thread.


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I am *stickying* this thread.


Not to go off-topic here, but is that even a word? :grinning:


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Excellent to hear Matthew. Between you and Justin popping in here. This makes this forum the Numbero uno place to talk draft this year.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

I'd be interested to hear how you undertake such a huge endeavor in the first place. Scouting the college guys isn't _that_ difficult. Time consuming, yes, but difficult with all the TV coverage, not really. But going overseas and visiting high school gymnasiums is quite impressive. How much do you rely on other scouts opinions? How many times do you see these guys play?

I think you guys do a great job with the site. It's very impressive. More than anything, I'm curious about how you guys do what you do. Thanks for all your great info.

:clap:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I would be interested to hear your take on Dahntay Jones. Why isn't this guy a first rounder?


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

What do you think about BYU's Travis Hansen, how high do you think he will go?


----------



## draftexpert (Jun 3, 2003)

*what have you heard from chicago?*

with the camp starting today, any early news about who did well and who didn't?


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

:sour: I finally get from under this depression I've been in the last couple of weeks, to hear some good news... Basketball chats is where it's at for me, I've been looking for fellow Kbink Draftniks to go to therapy with, and shoot the s%^t with. If we can hang Layden together in EFFIGY (Big Brother stop watching me), that would go a long way in helping me. Knick Fans...where is the team headed? What type of team we have? Knick Fans Holla And Holla Loud!...


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

ROD GRIZZARD & LENNY COOKE/STEVE LOGAN


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> Knick Fans...where is the team headed? What type of team we have? Knick Fans Holla And Holla Loud!...


If the knicks don't get rid of layden or atleast get a presdent of bball operations who actually KNOWS sumthing about basketball and not CABLe we will be ok,.... but as of now... we have no direction (just keeping the faith):sigh:


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

My question isn't necessarily containing to the draft, but, I'd like to find out how do you become a draft scout? It's something I'm interested in doing as a profession down the road.


----------

